# To all NF men.....



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Feeling is totally AWESOME!

There are moments where I have mood swings, I take a moment to step back and observe myself and I see some what of a dark side. What pisses me off is its not hard at all for someone to snap me out of it, which leads me to think my moody moments are really pointless.
But man I don't think any other guys have more fun then NF guys, well maybe ENFX guys. Sorry introverts but I may be wrong. 

I find T often choke when it comes to having fun, too much logic gets 'em thinking 'this shits stupid' and they need drugs or alcohol to loosen up, where I find me and NF friends are all NAKED! metaphorically and literally... on one occasion.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> Are NF's generally cosidered more sensitive than SF's? just curious, I really don't know. It always seems to me like ISFP's are "toned down" feelers.


Not sure, but I can tell you this....ISFP's are so sensitive because their main function is Fi, and that makes them sensitive as shit.


----------



## alaska (Jun 24, 2010)

i like it :] I do preferable like 2 be around females though and i can fit in much better than most guys would be able to.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> How many of you get sick and tired of the pain in the ass that it is to be a feeling man. I mean about 2/3 of all men are T's and about the same amount of females are F's. So do you some times seem unmasculine for being a feeling man, and sometimes wish that you were a T? I know that I sometimes do.


I'd say take ur feeling abilities and use that to get girls. Some of those 2/3 of all men are the kind that break others backs and ruin their friendships as well as relationships as a direct result of being so unfeeling. Take ur difference and use it to ur advantage! Remember that even in Bruce Lee movies one of the characters said "Do not think, FEEEEELLLLL!!!!!!". At times when other guys are pissing u off about being an F, tell them to make like the WoW kid with his remote and shove it up their pooper. 

In short, be glad for being an F and turn such a sour lemon that u perceive and make some delicious lemonade with it. That's my advice for u.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Personally, I think gender roles are only suitable for those that actually fit them, and people like that are in a minority as gender roles are not suitable for them. You're masculine just as much as any NT male is, and the world needs all sorts of men and women - what kind of society would it be where all men were ESTJ and all women were INFP?


----------



## bluemaverick (Jul 7, 2010)

As someone who got shots taken regularly for being a feeler, not just by peers but family as well, I was always constantly out of balance, so from childhood to like 20 I was insecure and overweight.
Now in balance and in shape, I still feel, but I'm more secure about it and I look better too.
It is possible to be a confident about having feelings or being a feeler.



> _A real human is somebody who feels and who expresses his or her feelings. This may sound easy. It isn't._
> _A lot of people think or believe or know what they feel---but that's thinking or believing or knowing: not feeling. And being real is feeling---not just knowing or believing or thinking._
> _Almost anybody can learn to think or believe or know, but it's very difficult to learn to feel. Why? Because whenever you think or you believe or you know, you're a lot of other people: but the moment you feel, you're nobody - but - yourself._
> *To be nobody - but -yourself-- in a world which is doing its best, night and day, to make you everybody else--means to fight the hardest battle which any human being can fight; and never stop fighting....*


- E.E Cummings, "A Poet's Advice"


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm a pretty big "masculine" mountain man looking guy who just happens to be an INFP. Also known as the "teddy bear":laughing: I don't feel so weird about it because I know the "teddy bear" type of guy is known by the rest of the world. I know there are people out there who like my type, and I don't care about the rest who don't.

Besides that, I think my F and T is really balanced out. I'm not so much of a feeler that I can't control it, neither am I so much of a T that I don't understand my feelings.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I think NF men are the manliest of men. It takes great strength to have all those emotions and then to keep them in balance. That is a very strong man. Anyone can suppress feelings and walk around alike a zombie but only the tough can feel and express feelings. So NF men, you are seen as something very special to a lot of us women.


Opinions like this from the female demographic are why it's ok to be an NF male 

Once upon a time I prided myself on being the 'cold hard logic' but it wasn't really me. I've since embraced what it is to be F. I can be useful to people, I can empathise and understand. It may not sound that useful but it certainly has its place. People appreciate it, I have closer connections to people.

Certainly doesn't mean we're all babyfaced crybabies or lesser men.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I meant what I said. NF men are sooooo lovable. I met one yesterday and he was so manly. I could fall in love with one pretty fast.


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

NF guys are awesome. Don't change, please.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I have been told on numerous occasions that I'm not "manly" because I'm not particularly strong physically and because I can get a bit emotional. But you know what? I ignore those people now. They just aren't worth arguing with over whether or not I'm "manly". And besides, most "manly" things that guys do are actually pretty stupid ideas, they are just there to try to prove how tough you are. I would rather prove how smart I am by avoiding the stupidly dangerous shit that some people do.roud:


----------



## pinktees (Feb 18, 2010)

I used to care...I don't anymore. I am who I am, if you don't like me boohoo.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

I like being this way, being a macho jerk dosen't appeal to me at all, i like being emtional and i like being around emotional people


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I would have loved to have dated a F guy who wasn't an emotional _basket case_. I dated one F and he had issues. (Clingy, didn't want me to hang around my friends without him, etc) Now had I found a _stable_ F I would have been all about it. But I have a T who's pretty well balanced. So it all worked out, but yeah I don't see what's wrong with being a feeler guy at all.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

pinktees said:


> I used to care...I don't anymore. I am who I am, if you don't like me boohoo.


Good for you. To be honest, I'm a girl and I have a hard time accepting my F. I'm surrounded by Ts and I always feel like an over sensitive wuss. :frustrating:


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Linnifae said:


> Good for you. To be honest, I'm a girl and I have a hard time accepting my F. I'm surrounded by Ts and I always feel like an over sensitive wuss. :frustrating:


Yeah, I know the feeling, I have been told by Ts that I am too sensitive, all I can say is that I love that in a girl and in people in general, so as long as you feel you have balance in your personal self, try to be in touch with it and don't be afraid of it. Like you said, being an emotional basket-case is not good and it ruins your inner balance to the point you become controlling and untrusting (like that F you dated and wouldn't let you go out with friends was). I think if you don't act like who you are, you will feel miserable and unhappy. At least I know I would.:happy:


----------



## Tacos (May 10, 2010)

F guys are dinosaur-ing sexy!!!

sorry i felt the need to express this


----------



## Primequis (May 21, 2010)

Not particularly bothered by it. I'm actually pretty strong on logical side anyway, but I'm glad & value emotions and ability to feel. Besides, there are far too many positives to exploit and so few negatives, all which I am self-aware of and thus able to avoid, that it seems pointless to deny oneself.


----------



## Enigma0z (Jul 18, 2010)

Emotion = Life. No other way about it, even if it's a royal pain in the arse some times.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

I only dislike it occasionally, but most of the time I love it.

The fact is that emotional men can be intimidating just like intellectual men. When you display emotions confidently and forwardly, logic driven men can subconsciously see that talent as an area where they have failed while the F dominant man has succeeded even if their insecurity ridden conscious won't allow them to have that thought. this leads to them developing respect for the F dominant. the only reason this isn't usually the case is because F dominant men usually tend to be insecure and don't put themselves out there confidently. Just as an intellectual man can confidently be discussing something he is knowledgeable about, people will listen. it works the same way for F types.

I've heard it all. "You're gay. You're a girl. you're a pussy." etc. Whenever I'm persecuted for blatantly enjoying emotionally driven things such as various bands like coldplay, movies like benjamin button and crash or topics that are emotions related, i usually just take the opportunity to point out to the persecutor that it is he who can't handle emotions and has the problem, not I, but not in an insulting way as insults are never received by persecuting people. This makes them shut up pretty fast. Especially if they are currently in or have been in a relationship.

This works because I have rationality on my side. logic says that every person has emotions and everyone knows it. by pointing out said person's inability to use emotions and my ability to use them confidently, I have just made myself the alpha male in the situation.


----------



## Redscout (Jul 17, 2010)

My boyfriend is INTJ...however he can be quite sensitive from time to time and I REALLY need these moments...its a good thing. Surely.


----------



## ReadyForTheSiege (Jul 22, 2010)

To respond to the OP, absolutely, I have wished to be able to 'shutoff' my F and be T. I used to try and repress my F'ness with forced T'ness, and it was absolutely terrible and repressing. I've since embraced my 'F'ness more.

I don't believe I'm ever really taken femininely, I look very masculine (I am tall and man shaped), and I stand up for myself and generally refuse to get walked on. Granted, I have a huge emotional rush in confrontation, lots of adrenaline and anger that once the situation is over, quickly turns into remorse and concern and self-criticism.

I am essentially a giant walking affection and romance machine to anyone I date though, which is good and bad.


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

RhapsodicChord said:


> The gender roles established within US society didn't assign males to be feelers.


The "rules" or perceptions of US society are retarded. I wonder if we'll ever fucking evolve into a more advanced standard for communication....but considering the enormous amount of stupidity that is perpetuated out there on a constant daily basis, this is highly unlikely. 
I'm not a feeler (at least I tend to hide many emotions from the outside world) but I remember one day I was in a good mood and I was singing this song I liked but sort of in a mocking tone as me and a friend were walking somewhere in the city. This homeless guy we pass asks me if I'm gay ......LOL. Hilarious.
I just laughed at him and moved on unperturbed.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> How many of you get sick and tired of the pain in the ass that it is to be a feeling man. I mean about 2/3 of all men are T's and about the same amount of females are F's. So do you some times seem unmasculine for being a feeling man, and sometimes wish that you were a T? I know that I sometimes do.


I will admit that in some instances, a tendency to be a bit emotionally inclined puts me at a disadvantage. That being said, I like being a guy who is in touch with his feelings. I like how I am, and don't really want to change. roud:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Blueguardian said:


> I will admit that in some instances, a tendency to be a bit emotionally inclined puts me at a disadvantage. That being said, I like being a guy who is in touch with his feelings. I like how I am, and don't really want to change. roud:


lol, I pump estrogen and testosterone.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm of the opinion that with enough effort the feeling types can stand up and argue a logical argument convincingly and be just as 'manly' as the established testosterone driven types.

I hang out with a lot of T's and have learned to hold my own in what is essentially less familiar ground. There's no reason we have to be put in such a narrow scope. 

I've known a couple of T types that actually wanted to be able to connect more with people in a way that comes more naturally to an F. Neither side has it perfect, best to multiclass!


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> I've known a couple of T types that actually wanted to be able to connect more with people in a way that comes more naturally to an F. Neither side has it perfect, best to multiclass!


My best friend who is a T is constantly asking me how to "feel" more.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry, what? I was too busy eating raw meat, drinking beer and bench-pressing my car.


----------



## espresso (Jun 7, 2010)

I only don't like my F when it gets in the way of earning an A in class.

If I was a T, i would have a 3.5+ gpa. Because of my F.. it's 2.8 :angry:


----------



## lopare232 (Jul 8, 2010)

To feel is human, so I'm fine with it. And I don't think, being the type introvert I am, that I'd be half as entertained being T instead.

The only thing I do wish is that it didn't make me feel so incredibly alienated from other guys; I could really use some NF pallies who aren't women.


----------



## Ectoplasm (May 2, 2010)

I was accused of being gay at school because I have feminine lips and curly eye lashes, which didn't bring me much joy all because I'm ever so slightly effeminite.

I may be called a pathetic person from time to time by the more rational amongst society but from a nihilistic perspective I don't see how feeling and using it to make judgment is any inferior to stone cold mechanical judgment. So it's a pain in the ass but something I live with.

All I really wish from time to time though is that I could use Ti. I would love to be a scientist instead of the third rate mind I am in reality. The ability to see how things work is all I would ever want from the thinkers, not their cold ways of treating others.


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah man, but we're INFPs, who cares how things work, as long as they do.:laughing: Being balanced and having all functions when needed is a good idea though.:happy: We may not see how a car works as easily as a T or whatever, but we see how people work and that is more important in my opinion...


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

You guys shouldn't worry, girls love feeling guys! :happy:
Seriously the more a guy tries to act what society calls "manly", the more I just want to ignore him.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

To be honest, I don't mind being a male feeler that much. If there's any part of the typing that makes me feel weird, it's being an N since Ns are weirdos.


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Who said:


> To be honest, I don't mind being a male feeler that much. If there's any part of the typing that makes me feel weird, it's being an N since Ns are weirdos.


Really? Care to elaborate?:happy:


----------



## cappuccinocool (Aug 7, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> How many of you get sick and tired of the pain in the ass that it is to be a feeling man. I mean about 2/3 of all men are T's and about the same amount of females are F's. So do you some times seem unmasculine for being a feeling man, and sometimes wish that you were a T? I know that I sometimes do.


Yeah I get down in the dumps about how un-masculine I am. At least I'm blessed with the skillz to write corny poetry n serenade the ladies with sappy love ballads to get em hot n bothered. It's a dirty job but somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## Anima XI (Aug 7, 2010)

I am fairly effeminate. Being feminine doesn't bother me at all. Trying to conform to "masculine" stereotypes and attributes would just make me uncomfortable. Also, I don't think I could leave emotions out of a decision. I don't think I could be T. I think it's nice being a feeling type rather than a thinking type though <3


----------



## Runescribe (Jul 11, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> How many of you get sick and tired of the pain in the ass that it is to be a feeling man. I mean about 2/3 of all men are T's and about the same amount of females are F's. So do you some times seem unmasculine for being a feeling man, and sometimes wish that you were a T? I know that I sometimes do.


I'll just go ahead and say that often times I frikken hate it.

Some days I can come up with some flowery language to wiggle around it but not today. Today at this moment it sucks.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

I get tired of the negative comments but I think it just shows insecurity on their part. Frankly, I like who I am and how I handle myself in life. It's funny also that those who criticize also come begging for help for the things they need. Conviently that bias goes away.


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Jojo said:


> I get tired of the negative comments but I think it just shows insecurity on there part. Frankly, I like who I am and how I handle myself in life. It's funny also that those who criticize also come begging for help for the things they need. Conbviently that bias goes away.


Yeah, I had that happen to me once, unfortunately.


----------

